# Best way to care for a saw?



## Chrome (Oct 21, 2011)

A bit of a novice woodworker, but I'm learning...

Firstly I'm in England, I mention this because of the weather/temperature... Its been a mild winter this year so far, but it does get cold and damp sometimes. My workshop is in an unheated garage protected from the elements, but it is at 'outside' temperatures.

I bought a nice new Spear & Jackson tenon saw with a nicely 'classically-shaped' wood handle a couple of months ago, but have just noticed a little spotting of dark black corrosion and rust starting to appear on the blade at the front flat part (if that makes sense).

So my question is whats the best way to care for saws like this to stop them becoming rusty in this climate? Should it be wrapped in oilcloth or something? I seem to remember my grandfather always seemed to have the blades wrapped in greasy brown paper.

Cheers, Chrome


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Here are some ideas for you: http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?cat=515


----------



## joe bailey (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Chrome,
I swear by the following method taught me by an old timer: melt paraffin in mineral spirits, till it appears clear. Here in the states we get chunks of paraffin at the grocer's for canning. After it cools it will look solid, but be a creamy consistency when you touch it. Rub this liberally into any steel or cast iron surface, the spirits dissolve leaving the wax. It has the added benefit of cleaning the object (due to the spirits). I often go a step further and run a hair dryer over prized saws. You can watch the wax melt and fill all the imperfections in the steel -- the places where rust begins. It also makes a great (shiny) coating on less-than-perfect japanning.
This method has the another benefit: it waxes your tools -- making them glide over wood!

*ALWAYS take precautions when heating the spirits - careful around open flames, proper ventialtion, etc. -- it's not even necessary to heat the mixture - it will dissolve sitting on a shelf with occasional agitation.*


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Joe. do you use this method on your power tools as well? Like bandsaw tops, jointer tables, table saws?


----------



## joe bailey (Dec 15, 2011)

Taylormade,
The short answer is no; but the reason is that I am a 100% handtool guy.
And I mean no power tools used when woodworking. 
I see no reason why this would not work on power equipment.
Another point I failed to mention in my earlier post -- unlike certain silicone-based waxes, use of this method does not interfere with subsequent finishes that might be applied.


----------



## Chrome (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks Joe, 

I am now using your method. Here it was more cost-effective to buy paraffin wax in pellet form and reasonably cheap I think (1Kg for about £7 delivered) and melting it in mineral oil to produce the soft wax you mention. It seems to be working really well. :yes:

Thanks again for posting reply all of you,

Cheers, Chrome


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Wait! Mineral SPIRITS, or mineral OIL? I'm thinking mineral spirits (paint thinner). And here in the States I understand "paint thinner" is "paraffin" over there, whereas paraffin over here is wax. 

Can anyone please -and excuse any pun here, clarify exactly the solution, which sounds GREAT, and how one would heat it up to melting point safely.

I really want to try this out because my workshop conditions are quite similar in Ohio.


Whoops. I just read the RED print in previous post. Sorry.


----------



## joe bailey (Dec 15, 2011)

Good catch Autre - my "recipe" calls for mineral SPIRITS - sometimes called "white spirit" or "Stoddard solvent". It is a petroleum distillate and a solvent.
Mineral OIL is also a petroleum distillate, and though I've never tried it, I can see no reason why it would not work, assuming the paraffin dissolves in it (which it should).
The SAFEST way to make this stuff is as follows: Shave a quantity of paraffin into a small glass container and barely cover the shavings with mineral spirits. Heat a pot of water to boiling, then remove from fire and move away from any heat source. Set the uncovered container of mixture into the hot water, and agitate by slowing swirling it. Once totally clear, it is completely dissolved. While still liquid, pour it into a shallow container, so that you can get to it when it sets up again.


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Simple and brilliant. I thank you Joe Bailey. And now I know since you're a "hand-tools-only" guy, I'll know who to look for when I have questions. 

-Fair warning.

Thanks again, and I think my tools will thank you too.

Dan
(Autre)


----------



## Chrome (Oct 21, 2011)

The 'Mineral Oil' I refer to is that sold for treating wood such as chopping boards. I'm sure that the pellets of paraffin wax is exactly the same product here as that in the US. I have never heard of paint thinners referred to as paraffin, I thought that is more likely to be mineral spirits, such as turpentine, white spirits or naphtha.

I have used it now and it works really really well; exactly as Joe said it would. In fact this is a similar mixture to that which was recommended for treating end-grain chopping boards in another thread on this board. :thumbsup:

Thanks for all your help guys! Really appreciated.

Chrome :smile:


----------

